# Updated Humi pics...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Someone asked to see my Humi. Well here it is!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is like the Ft. Knox of cigars. If you had to guess how long that would take for you to smoke all of those what would be your guess? I'm thinking I am not buying enough.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Cigary said:


> That is like the Ft. Knox of cigars. If you had to guess how long that would take for you to smoke all of those what would be your guess? I'm thinking I am not buying enough.


Depends on how many I smoke per day. If it's only one then somewhere around 5-6 years.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Depends on how many I smoke per day. If it's only one then somewhere around 5-6 years.


Amazing as that would last me about 15 years as I smoke anywhere from 3-5 per week. Do you have a place to kneel before that chest of cigars and maybe have a few candles nearby with a chior in the background? It's a shrine, I tell you.


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Jumpin Jesus On Pogo-stick!!!!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow... nice stash of sticks!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Mike. No wonder you can bomb the butt off people!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for sharing... nice humi


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great collection you got there Dozer!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bro... Very nice stash. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now thats a Treasure Chest for sure --thanks for the pics Mike!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice stash - you may have to look for a second cabinet soon!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Very nice stash - you may have to look for a second cabinet soon!


Been thinking about that. I will have to wait and see once the three coolers (2x100qt and a 150qt) I have waiting get full. The 48qt is almost there now.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
Thats the same humi I have -

let me look to make sure its still here

BAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome collection you have


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is unbelievable. I hope to some day have a collection like that.

That is great


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, thats an ass-load of cigars there!! Very nice collection!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice humi and great stash!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool Mike!! Witch humi is it? And what is the count? I like em!! :eeek:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Good Lord that's a lot of sticks!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Stash. 5 Vegas Limitada, Tons of Edges, and more... You have good taste.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet Jeesussss! Never mind top shelf, I'll take any shelf:hail:

btw. does anyone know where I could get those little white fans that's in the cooler pic?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Cool Mike!! Witch humi is it? And what is the count? I like em!! :eeek:


http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...tegory_Code=FURNITUREHUMIDORS&Product_Count=5


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Sweet Jeesussss! Never mind top shelf, I'll take any shelf:hail:
> 
> btw. does anyone know where I could get those little white fans that's in the cooler pic?


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1311&_nkw=oust&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow man!!! Thats just amazing!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Dayum! That is just crazy.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

glad to see someone else stockpiles obsidians.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great humi! You did a nice job on the pictures.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

DOZER said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1311&_nkw=oust&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Thanks Mike.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

OY!!
:dribble: :dribble:
i think my eyes just exploded out of my head
amazing sir!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

HOly shit if i only had that many./... that looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

I got nothing in my little humi jar.some day when (money grows on trees I will.)


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer said:


> Someone asked to see my Humi, and soon-to-be Humi of the Queen of the Universe. Well here it is!


I fixed your post for you.  Now I dont get jealous of your humi because I get to steal yo ceegars!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Mike


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

And I thought I had a buying problem......


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Found it DOZER...all I can say is WOW!!! yeah yer gonna need to make room for the two...er um...three boxes ya got...lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

simply awesome


----------

